# SWR 2014



## grant ashwell (Apr 24, 2007)

I have just come home after 2 days. Never turned the reel handle. Heaps of Spaniards coming in from Grassy. Boats out at bait bouy from 4.30am.Apparently 40 at times but I caught mine out front. Bonito shredding sabikis so stock up. Need some current for out the front to fire up again. It's a fickle place.

Grant


----------



## ako (Nov 24, 2011)

That's good to know. I was planning on coming up this early this morning but got held up with kids training so was going to head off tonight, might wait and see now. The hobie will have to wait a little bit longer to be used in anger.


----------



## Marty75 (Oct 23, 2007)

Yeehah!


----------



## BIGKEV (Aug 18, 2007)

Go and have a beer with the Salti one, you will laugh.....


----------



## BIGKEV (Aug 18, 2007)

kraley said:


> Video of my hookup:


Unrucky. I might be speaking out of my arse, but it looked cobe-ish in the vid. Certainly had some power.

Loved seeing the spool spinning but really missed the screaming of the reel. Have you turned off the sound recording on the cam? Might need to overdub some reel screaming into it for max effect.


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

I have only one word:
Envy

good stuff kraley.

Nez nice multitask on the sabiki.

I like all the mysteryfish. Bring out the big gunz.


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

I actually lost 3 fish yesterday, one bite off, one 100m dash that came unhooked and one big mother down deep that had a fast tail beat but was determined to get to the bottom, I cranked up the drag to more than I can pull and the hook pulled. My dreams were fraught with what if's and if only's.


----------



## Safa (Aug 4, 2006)

salticrak said:


> Bloody eastern grey in me tent scoffing me choc chip biccies.I can confirm keza and kraley stink.Both are prettier on the interwebs.they both are funny bastards. nezevic has a new name it's tigger.
> Probably take the a.i for a spin today. Hark!! is that a big dog barking?


If you can't come home with the goods sweet cheeks ........you in for heap of abuse from the Hoo patrol on latte grounds,even Doug and Nad could pull a fish at SWR :lol:


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

Im looking forward to the compilation video of everyone getting dusted.


----------



## spacepig3000 (Sep 6, 2008)

How did today go?


----------



## paulo (Nov 1, 2007)

Enjoying your daily commentary Ken. Living vicariously as I wont make it down this year.


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

I lost yet another fish this morning, I had my drag too loose because of the waves and the run was fast but when I struck he was gone.
Jon and I headed out this evening and got drenched but at least the heavy rain stopped the wind and flattened the seas. Loads of bait around the jail but it was all yaka's, so I headed out to the 20m market and got a slimy first drop. Pull him around with some good marks showing but no interest.
I did see a free jumper which looked like it could have been a sailfish. 
Maybe tomorrow.


----------



## MrX (Feb 7, 2008)

Keep those updates coming fellas. The moderate southerly change might clean up the water for you tomorrow. My shift is next weekend.


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

Triple duty on the sabiki!


----------



## Marty75 (Oct 23, 2007)

It's shark city up there isn't it. Hoping to get up there myself next weekend.

Good luck

Marty


----------



## Physhopath (Jun 21, 2007)

> My body hates me. 24 hours in the saddle so far for a mack tuna in the boat. Hot water has arrived yeehaa





nezevic said:


> Not sure why I brought the big gear. Caught this on a sabiki, 6lb string and 2-4kg rod.
> 
> More mack tuna and sharks all round.


It certainly is a weird & wonderful place,

Very nice fish on light gear, was it in the morning twilight ??
If so very eery, nice work anyway.


----------



## Safa (Aug 4, 2006)

salticrak said:


> To all my detractors,patience is a virtue. At the moment i am working through the entire shark population of eastern Aus. Today on the menu for a nice change it was a hammerhead and a two whalers of 6ft. dragged a live bonnie for another shark. I stand before you humbled. ;-)


Bakers dozen and some frosting for you sweet cheeks :lol: :lol:


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

2.5 metres, and about 40 minutes to get him beside the kayak. Not sure which of us was happiest to be cut loose loose.


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

salticrak said:


> To all my detractors, patience is a virtue. At the moment I am working through the entire shark population of eastern Aus. Today on the menu for a nice change it was a hammerhead and a two whalers of 6ft. Dragged a live bonnie for another shark. I stand before you humbled. ;-)


No you don't Salti. You stand before us and I am laughing loudly (that's all I caught there 2 years ago). Go the sharks! (good arm work-outs) :lol: :lol:

BTW, there is an local indigenous family who gladly accepted my shark offerings. Reckoned they were delicious.

Congratulations Jon on the Jewie. Is that all you can catch? You could have stopped at Ballina and done that.


----------



## Safa (Aug 4, 2006)

CAV said:


> kayakone said:
> 
> 
> > salticrak said:
> ...


cav if Salti pulls his finger out it's going to be a donut if not it's just a scone .........he's a top worker in the SWR bakery I hear


----------



## Physhopath (Jun 21, 2007)

Yeah it is a cruel place, Grant makes it look easy.

I'll be up there on Monday, sorry I missed you guys.



> Keza has tourettes.


That's what SWR will do to any mortal, troughs & peaks


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

nezevic said:


> Not sure why I brought the big gear. Caught this on a sabiki, 6lb string and 2-4kg rod.
> 
> More mack tuna and sharks all round.


Dude


----------



## scater (Nov 24, 2007)

Ditto


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

Just sayin.


----------



## Marty75 (Oct 23, 2007)

Ooh yeah!


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

A huge thanks to Ian (badmotorfinger) for sticking by me with the shark and capturing it on film, you did a great job with the camera and it was a lot more fun having someone there.
Awesome bit of editing as always Kraley and even more impressive when you are struggling to stay awake.


----------



## badmotorfinger (Mar 15, 2010)

What a great couple of days. Didn't boat a decent fish but learnt a lot and met some great people. Can't wait to get back. Thanks to all for sharing your time, knowledge and company (and sashimi).


----------



## carnster (May 27, 2008)

nezevic said:


> Not sure why I brought the big gear. Caught this on a sabiki, 6lb string and 2-4kg rod.
> 
> More mack tuna and sharks all round.


That's a classic catch 4 sure congrats.


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

So the Shelas prefer AIs in those parts?


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Zed said:


> So the Shielas prefer AI's in those parts?


Obviously not Crak's, but if I'd been there with my good looks..............


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

salticrak said:


> Lovely lass cavorting at the launch site yesterday arvo. She said ''that's the way to do it'' as i glided past her wet silken beauty. I asked her wether she would like to come for a ride,patting my tramp as i spoke. She said maybe another day.


Are you sure it was a lass, you've been spending a lot of time on the water and you know how your eyes can play tricks on you.
I heard the police have been put on alert for a pedi on an Ai.


----------



## paulb (Nov 12, 2006)

Looks like a couple of tasty fish came on board, so you must have ate well. I'd love to hear the details of the tuna and mulloway captures, they would have been excellent fights.....


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

It's always the last day for me. 
This one started with a change of plan, no big camera so I could get the sounder closer to me and due to the fact that I had lost soooo many suspected mackerel, I was going to tighten up my drag and hope I stayed right side up.
My days were stating to get rated by the number of good fish I had lost, I think my best day was 4. These were all speedsters, they would hit at 90 miles an hour and when I struck they would be gone, this is where the rumour started that I have tourettes.
The previous day I thought I would rig up and try a 2 hook rig. When I landed a bonito on the sabiki I knew he would look good with 2 hooks in him so down he went and within 10 minutes I was connected to the bull shark in the video. Common sense would have been to cut it off there and then but a combination of me wanting my leader back and the fact that I had lost all my good fish meant that I had to have a shot at getting it boat side. The rest is in the video so I'll move on.

So the last day I set out with a few 2 hook rigs and a drag set to sunset.
The wind was up and I was pretty exhausted so I decided to hang in close around the 20m mark and revue it if the wind dropped.
I was discussing this with Ken, paddling along when all of a sudden my kayak stopped and then started moving backwards at quite a speed, not sure about this tight drag idea, I could get whiplash.
I knew this was another big shark so I was pretty happy when the line broke (I had reduced my leader from 60 to 40lb after the last shark).

I loaded up with some more livies, as with other days I would take yakas at first but they were only for back up, as I got slimmies I would through them out (I never got a single hit on a yaka).

I was a slow start with only a mac tuna to show for the first few hours. I even went past the bins and around the point to try for a kingy near the rocks (there was little current and a south easter to help with the paddle back).
As the tide got closer to the change more fish showed on the sounder but exhaustion drove me closer to the breakwall for an easy escape back to the ramp.
As I went over the shallow reef at the wall (about 4m) my line shot off but when I grabbed it it was slack and getting slacker as the little yellowfin was running straight at me. I wounds as fast as I could slipping back into tourettes mode as I went but he was past me by the time I got the line tight, he then came right past the yak so I thought I would tail grab him as he slid by.
That cost me my repala braid concept rod as he jumped, wrapped the tip, dived and left me with half a rod. My tasted buds freaked as they saw the sashimi getting away so I took no chances and whipped him on board with the gaff as he swam by on his first circle.

I changed my other rod over to a top water swimmer as this is what was working and dragged another slimmy through the same area.
Off the rod went again but this time the fish was dragging me into the breaking waves and I had to put the rod in the hold and paddle out. Turned out to be a 50cm kingy, no wonder he thought he could do me on the rocks.

That was my last bait and Ken was heading in so it seemed like the right time to finish the week and start packing the car.
That was until Jon swings by and says "do you want another bait, I have one", I was too tied to say no so I took his used slimmy (it seems he had caught one with an enlarged nasal passage and pierced belly). 
Down he went and I started on last loop. Again heading back towards the breakwall as the wind had picked up and was blowing up offshore.
Then the drag starts peeling and I see some big flashes of silver on the surface so I new it was a good fish but not feeling any tail beats I thought it was spanish.
He gave me a good tow around and I was trying not to go to hard as really couldn't cope with dropping another fish.
When he started circling we knew it was a tuna but he kept going under the yak and as I held the rod close to the bow, the kayak just kept going round and round and round in circles until I was getting pretty dizzy ( it must have looked pretty funny from where Jon was sitting).
At last he came to the surface and on his first pass of the yak I sunk the gaff with such an amazing feeling of relief, which was followed with a feeling of shit look at the size of it, what the hell do I do now.
The wind was blowing us out quite a long was so I just pulled him into my foot well, half sat on his tail so I could get a foot on the rudder pedal and started paddling to home.

It's the biggest fish I've boated on the yak and it's taken 4 years in some pretty crap conditions at SWR to do it but it's amazing how it all seems worth while.
Again this place has taught me so much about fishing when I thought I knew it all.

I'll post some pics up when I get a chance to sort them, I have some very stinky clothes to deal with first.


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

Well done Kezza !! You still look a bit dizzy in your picture !


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

wopfish said:


> Well done Kezza !! You still look a bit dizzy in your picture !


The tuna and I both have the same look in our eyes.
I was struggling to hold the fish as my arms were knackered from the week of wind and winding.
(trust me, that was the best of the pictures)


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

Well done - hard yards put in - Im hoping that it tasted FANTASTIC and that the pic will hang over the fireplace in your man cave forever and a day ! Im gutted that I couldnt go as I'd just come back from OS for close to a month and had a project to shoot in a time of economic needs ! I'll be there next year !


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

Awesomeness. To me it looks like youre still trying to focus out to the horizon.
Hard core, guys!

So LTT kez? Real nice one.


----------



## paulo (Nov 1, 2007)

Nice longtail Kez. Arent they fun to catch.
So, heading north for the season this autumn?


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

great reading Ken and Nezevic !


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

So, what was the weather like?
There was about 20 minutes like this where sbd caught some sun:

At the other extreme there was some of this where Jon caught a cold:

There were moments when the water was like this:

And this:

But most of the time it was like this:

And this:

I saw Ken catching tuna:

And then holding them up for an invisible camera in a different direction:

I saw Ken catching dolphins with his camera:

I saw a flag:

Which turned out to be Grant:

And I saw Jon's dad pedaling off into the distance.


----------



## badmotorfinger (Mar 15, 2010)

Im thinking about putting all my gear back in the ute and driving straight back up.


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

Great stuff. Loved the constant up dates, like being there with out the pain.


----------



## Paulos (Nov 7, 2012)

Talk about doing the hard yards.. Well done to those that got fish. Salty.. You may as we'll ride the southerly back home. Surely you'd get something in that 600 ks?


----------



## badmotorfinger (Mar 15, 2010)

Speaking of updates -- where be the Crak? Could he still be out there hooked up to a monster marlin?

SWR has been very cruel. I fear it has changed him. Folks around Arakoon have been reporting sightings of a strange creature skulking around after dark, muttering wants fishes, not sharks.










Hope you got one Salti. No-one fished harder or covered as much ground last week.


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

Crak hooked up to the kraken.
Speak to us salty, it's okay.


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

salticrak said:


> I've caught baboon arse felllas.


These are very nice on trips...
http://shop.dsehealth.com/product/anti-monkey-butt-powder-safari-towels/
They'll poke fun at your tidy-wipes but you WILL have the last laugh.

Keep the vids n pix comin.
Show 'em all salti!


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

Great vid Jon, I'm sure it brings back some painful memories.
Anyone got a phone number for salti they can pm me ?


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

salticrak said:


> ....I got a pull today for a nano second and she was gooone.


That was quick. I usually take a few minutes. :lol:


----------



## Marty75 (Oct 23, 2007)

Shame you couldn't get the fish up Jon, that was one sleigh ride!

At least you know your knots work! Just out of curiosity what knot was it?

Great team work too Grant.

Marty


----------



## krustayshen (Oct 14, 2013)

salticrak said:


> I've caught baboon arse


That's no good Salti, now we won't know if your coming or going.

But seriously, good luck and I hope you catch one.


----------



## badmotorfinger (Mar 15, 2010)

keza said:


> Anyone got a phone number for salti they can pm me ?


It's not for sexting purposes is it? Mention baboon arse and the kiwis come running...


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

badmotorfinger said:


> keza said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone got a phone number for salti they can pm me ?
> ...


If he didn't have penchant for kiwi's he wouldn't be sailing that far off shore.
What happens at SWR, stays at SWR.

ps. thanks everyone, I have the number now.


----------



## Wrassemagnet (Oct 17, 2007)

God I love this thread. I am so far behind with my appointments now. You're all bastards.


----------



## mudpat (Feb 21, 2011)

Jealous as hell, I was set to go, but 2 weeks ago I was sent off on a job and could only follow the antics online (whenever there was a signal available).


----------



## Game fisher (Jul 5, 2006)

great reports, video and pics.
Seems like everyone is having a great time.


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Is Salti chasing sheep, or has he returned to shore with a shark?


----------



## badmotorfinger (Mar 15, 2010)

Tough luck Salti. Next year?


----------



## paulo (Nov 1, 2007)

Not the first to be broken by that place Saltone. A valiant effort.


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

salticrak said:


> ....thank you all for the encouragement and pisstaking.loved it.
> I will do a in depth analysis once i am out from intensive care.
> A short list of my maladies.
> 
> ...


Is ya crak still okay? :lol:


----------



## SharkNett (Feb 20, 2006)

salticrak said:


> This is the absolute limit of their southern run.


Except for those rare occasions like a few years ago when they made it all the way down to Sydney.


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

A valiant effort Babs, the most common saying to come out of SWR is "next year".


----------



## Game fisher (Jul 5, 2006)

Great reports Salti

Very enjoyable to read.


----------



## malhal (Jul 8, 2008)

After reading through these posts and reviewing recent years do you all think that the SWR trip should be before school holidays kick in instead of after. The fish seem to be more active early in the season as they are leading the pack and recieve far less fishing pressure. Just a thought for next year or maybe late this year.
Grant would be more tuned in to this and we all know there can be a lot of water between fish but just my observations.

Cheers Mal


----------



## spacepig3000 (Sep 6, 2008)

I find April is best when I go to swr spearing


----------



## mrwalker (Feb 23, 2009)

Hi all, 
just want to say thanks to you all for a great read. Absolutely loved it. 
Grant of course sets the bar higher than mere mortals can jump but you other fellas kept jumping till you could jump no more. Some rewarded, some not.
Congrats to all, cheers, Dave.


----------



## captaincoochin (Nov 11, 2012)

Awesome stuff salti. Loved the read..


----------



## Beekeeper (Aug 20, 2011)

salticrak said:


> I would liken SWR to a beautiful woman you are trying to court.
> 
> You are taken in by her sheer beauty.
> She flirts with you just enough to think you're a chance.
> ...


Funny as! :lol:

Good one, Salti...

Jimbo


----------



## malhal (Jul 8, 2008)

nezevic said:


> malhal said:
> 
> 
> > After reading through these posts and reviewing recent years do you all think that the SWR trip should be before school holidays kick in instead of after. The fish seem to be more active early in the season as they are leading the pack and recieve far less fishing pressure. Just a thought for next year or maybe late this year.
> ...


No doubt Grant puts in long hours and a lot of effort and is rightly rewarded. Just an observation and idea which may be an alternative for some.

Cheers Mal


----------



## Dave73 (Dec 3, 2006)

What a trip, gotta get up there next year!


----------



## killer (Dec 22, 2010)

Well salti you gave it a go , you ended with the Maroon glow!!! 
Your a true Queenslander and never gave up , look out SWR 's The Queenslander will be back .

Isn't that what NSW say every year. 
So take that to heart there's another day!!!.
Cheers 
Killer.


----------



## Physhopath (Jun 21, 2007)

I arrived Monday morning, with a not so healthy car.
But I was there, walked down to the boat ramp to see Grant with a smile on his dial.
Jeez I'm glad to see you Danny, quick get your 'yak off & get out there.
Me 'But you are here at the ramp?'

'I had to unload some fish( 2 macks ) & I am about to head back out'.

Now I am in a spot of bother, my missus arrives tonight, I really need to set up camp, we might also have relo's arriving for the w/end.

Happy wife, disappointed Fisho.

Set up base camp for the next week, basic fish & chips for dinner.

Met some bloke who had been riding the winds of the bay complaining about Baboon arse, nice way to finish dinner.
Actually it was funny as.
I have to say here that the old #baboonarse did give this place A real good effort,
I know Babs will be back, he will not be able to deny the strength of of the pull and the relief of bepanthen.

Nor his desire to learn this wonderful fishery.

Those that have been will know what I am talking about.

Those that have fished here, vow to return.
Those that have fished here for no result, vow to return.

Those that have seen fish caught here, vow to return.

Those that have fished here, & caught fish are forever hooked.

As Babs said she is a vixen.


----------

